# AppShopper site/app -- new app & price change alerts



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

About a month ago I found a great site and free accompanying app (iPhone/iPod Touch/iPad compatible) called AppShopper (



). AppShopper lists new apps as they appear, as well as highlighting updates and price changes.

You can download a tiny program onto your computer that you run occasionally, and it will poll your computer for new apps that you've downloaded, and will add them to your list of apps on the AppShopper website. Or, you can just add your apps manually, or not at all -- it's totally optional. If AppShopper has a list of your apps, it will email you whenever one of your apps has been updated, which is handy if you don't check for updates very often through iTunes.

Also, and this is my favorite feature, you can check the "Want It" checkbox on a particular app's page at AppShopper.com and it will add that app to your wish list. Each time an app on your wish list is updated, or when the price changes, you'll receive an email notification. It's great if you're waiting for, say, Monopoly to drop in price from $9.99 and you don't want to miss the sale.

The site also has RSS feeds for price changes, apps that are now free (temporarily, anyway), and for your wish list. I have a wish list feed set up in Google Reader specifically for my account, so when I go into Google Reader I can check for updates/price changes right there (sometimes it's faster than an email notification).

I also have the AppShopper app on my iPad and it's great -- you can browse the popular new apps, all new apps, see updates to your apps, as well as your wish list apps. If you turn your iPad to landscape mode, you can see the different categories (popular apps, new apps, etc.) on the left, and you can browse through them on the right.

I've definitely purchased more apps since using AppShopper, but I've done it at lower prices. I'd been tracking an app that I'd wanted and was able to grab it at $4.99 rather than $9.99, and within 24 hours the price of the app was back up to $9.99.


----------



## kindlemama (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks!  I just downloaded on my iPad.  : )


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks Megan...got it!


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I use it all the time too.  Picked up an app that I wanted that had been $29 and dropped to $19 for 2 days.  It was the only price drop in a year.  Wouldn't have noticed the drop without it.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

You're welcome!

arshield, was it LogMeIn Ignition?  That was a great deal!


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Thanks for posting! I was able to get LogMeIn or $19.99. It's been on my wish list and I'm so excited to get it.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

Yep.  I use logme in all the time, but was not going to spend $30 after I already spend more than $400 a year for my other logmein stuff.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Don't blame you there.  For anyone looking for a free alternative to LogMeIn, I found an app called TeamViewer that's great.  I've been playing with it over the past couple of days and so far it's pretty good.


----------



## arshield (Nov 17, 2008)

I have used team viewer for my personal computer.  But I have logme in on aout twenty computers that I provide some level of support and loge in works better for that.  For one or two I thin team viewer would be fine.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks for the info about AppShopper, I already found a couple of games that I wanted, including Eden's Quest, which I had begun on my PC some months back....free for a limited time, it's a good game!

What does LogMeIn do?  Off to look it up....

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I just got it and created an account but I can't figure out how to add My Apps to it.  How do I catalog the apps I already have?


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

There used to be a little program you could install on your computer that would catalog your apps and add them to the site, but I can't find the link to it on the site now.  I still have the installer for my Mac, so if you have a Mac, I can upload it somewhere for you.

Otherwise, you can just search the site for the apps (I noticed it was missing some apps -- maybe discontinued apps?) and then when you find the ones you own, you check the Own It checkbox for that app and it'll track it.


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

Thank you.  I do have a Mac.  I think having to select them one by one would take a while!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I completely understand -- I have over 300 apps (I like to try 'em all out) and had to enter most myself (before the program was available).  I'll upload the installer to MediaFire or some place like that and post the link.  Gimme one sec...


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Here's the App Importer for Mac. Enjoy! http://www.mediafire.com/?3900evkf5wc6yqs


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

DONE!  Thank you so much!  That was quick and easy!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Wow, that was fast!  You're welcome!  Sooo much easier than manually entering each one, huh?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Well, there went $20...but thanks to this thread and LogMeIn, I can now play Flash games on my iPad.  LOL  (yes, I AM too lazy to go across the living room to just pick up the laptop, so I'd stopped playing them for the most part.)


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I used the Mac link you provided, but when I click "sign up" I get an error page. Waaaaaaaaa!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

That's weird, GinnyB! Try going right to the website, http://www.appshopper.com and see if you can create an account that way.

Or were you trying to set up an account at MediaFire to download the Mac file I uploaded?


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I went to the website and signed up. I checked Want It for Monopoly, but nothing happened.

Not sure I like this app -- or it doesn't like me!


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

When you checked Want it for Monopoly, did it check the box?  If so, that's all it'll do until it sees an update or price change to alert you to.  It's pretty anticlimactic until that happens.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm loving it, Megan, already found some cool free games with it!

Betsy


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm glad you're loving it, Betsy!  I've found that there are great apps that drop to free almost daily.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

MeganW said:


> When you checked Want it for Monopoly, did it check the box? If so, that's all it'll do until it sees an update or price change to alert you to. It's pretty anticlimactic until that happens.


Yep. The box checked, but when I checked the list of my wants there was nothing there. I won't give up though.


----------



## MeganW (Dec 28, 2008)

Hmmm... Maybe try clearing your cache, restarting your browser, and logging in again? Not sure what's going on there.  :S


----------

